# Went Into Class 1/2 hour late



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I've already missed all of the "allowed" absences for this semester: first week I just couldn't go, then two other times I was finishing a project that was due and was not about to drag my sorry *** in a half hour late.

This week, I have been sick (chronic illness) and the professors know I have a chronic illness through a private letter from the disability office.

This week, it was not technically me being "sick" with my chronic illness that made me late, it was SA. 

I was a half-hour late Monday, because I had horrible pain (actually my illness) and was late driving back to school from a weekend at home. I got to school a 1/2 hour after my class started and called my sister to say I'd arrived, but SHOULD I go into class this late??? She said yes.

I dragged myself to the building my class was in, went into the bathroom to stand in a stall and think, walked out of the bathroom, walked toward the classroom, but turned around and told myself about how it is to go in late and was walking out of the building when I stopped. I checked my phone (for a fake "Oh I forgot something") and thought to myself, yes it's an hour late, but what if this makes a difference in passing or failing this class??? And I went in, avoided looking at anyone but the professors, and survived. I even apologized to the professor and explained through the health-letter of why I was late.

Today, I was running late and was feeling okay... (upped my med, but not sure about it sometimes) But I pretty much floated into class and sat down...again, a half hour late. But I made it.

These are the only two times I've been unexcuseably late, but I'm hoping to get better.

But I went in!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

*Thumbs up* Good job


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That was hard to do, but you did it, so you now know what to expect. Your next goal should be to make it closer to the starting time. Don't let SA rob you of your education! :yes


----------



## shanny086 (Feb 15, 2011)

thats huge to me thats awesome! I have been in the same situation many times of skipping class and I wish I wouldve had the courage at the time to just walk right in and be okay.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Good job.  This is always really difficult for me. I've done it a lot, but I've also frequently skipped class to avoiding having to.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Congrats!  That's brave


----------



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the encouragement!!!

It was a VERY tough choice. I had to go in AGAIN late today.

The ONE thing that got me there was asking myself: "What if this is the difference of being DROPPED from the class, or NOT failing and walking in with everyone staring and judging?"

Each of these three days: that question alone is what "saved" me from skipping. I swear on my life.


----------

